# What reptile to keep in a 180 gallon



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I would like to put this cracked 180 gallon in use if nobody buys it. I think for sure I can get like 75 to 80 gallons of water no problem in the tank, maybe more. I am looking for a a variety of reptiles because it is a big tank. NO snakes. Turtles,frogs,lizards,salamanders whatever you can help me with, a low maintence group of reptiles.

Please post any ideas here

Also let those reptiles be mobile and active, also cool to look at and easy to enjoy without the crazy maintence of say fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

turtles?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

ya but i dont want commen turtles, does anyone know of some cool turtles that can get along with a whole habitat of reptiles and so on.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> turtles?






































nah you should get somthin other than turtals turtals are boring get somthin more exotic!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Like?

and id like to keep a couple


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know.... But what about a pacman.... I dont know for sure if you can keep more then one pacman together thou


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Badrad1532 said:


> Like?
> 
> and id like to keep a couple


hey i can send you a list of things! but personly divide the tank and put some bug and stuff in some giant cenapieds and spiders and maby some lizards!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would never recommend putting water ina cracked tank. The outward pressure will bust it open sooner or later and then you'll have 80 gallons of water on the floor. Probably not the best risk to be tanking, imo.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree with the above comment ..... go with something you love and wont loss interest me


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

> turtals are boring get somthin more exotic!


You must not keep any then. Both of mine are extreamly personable, active, and cool. I think my softshell is one of my favorite pets.

If you want more of an exotic species (no sliders) I'd have to recomend a softshell. But there are alot of options out there; snappers, sidenecks ect. You should check out www.austinsturtlepage.com

I also agree that putting water in a cracked tank may not be the best idea. At very least you need to seal the area with aquarium safe silicone. ~ Rex


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

throw in a few small monitors or somthin! thay are cool pet's wish i was able to get timors, axies, up here in canada cheap!


----------

